# updated trail camera pics



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Just checked the camera this morning and noticed fresh lion tracks. Hopefully changed the camera angle so I can get a better picture next time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that stuff. 8)


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool 8)


----------

